# Looking for another guitarist in the GTA



## Fiddlefusion (Dec 31, 2005)

Looking for another guitarist to get together in the GTA to jam/ put some potential number together for some possible gigs. Mature musician. I play various styes: Blues, Rock, Country, Jazz, Celtic, etc. I have access to jam space. Touch base if interested.

Dave


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm interested, send me a message with contact info and maybe we can work something out.

Cheers!


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=9880


----------

